# Wondering about the "little colored rectangles"



## playstopause (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey!

Newbie question:

I tried to find the info, in vain (well, did try for a BIG 5 minutes)  

The little "colored-rectangles-grades" (u know, right under the RIG description in the user Info when you post a reply in a thread) are based on what scales?
What the different colors mean? What are the # of threads needed to pass on to another "level" etc.

Can someone here post a link on wich there's any info regarding this, pleeease...


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 13, 2006)

It's your reputation bar. If someone likes something that you post, they click the button underneath your rep bar to give you rep. I don't really know what the scale is though...


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 13, 2006)

Do a search on reputation. It has been covered before.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 13, 2006)

Found the info!

Thanks guys!


----------

